# sounds that might help us get to sleep



## Denise1952 (Sep 21, 2015)

I found one that I know would be nice to listen to.  Anyone else have something they either listen to, or try sometime, other then music?


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 21, 2015)

If I really have trouble going to sleep, I just turn on the TV, volume down just low enough so you can still hear words.  It works every time.:shrug:


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 21, 2015)

I've done that too, it does work for me but I have to set a timer on it.  I would have to do that with the rain, or any sounds  I'll use to set it for an hour when I had this cool, alarm clock.  It had like 4 different settings of sounds to listen to  You could wake up to them too come to think of it.  Maybe I will try and find one again


----------



## Kadee (Sep 21, 2015)

For anyone with a iPad / IPod or similar tablet there are some very good apps on Apple iTunes  to download for relaxing music / tunes very similar to the one you posted , they have quite a few free apps .


----------



## Zante (Sep 21, 2015)

I just think of the words of all the nursery rhymes I know and I find that I have fell asleep before I even get to three or four.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 21, 2015)

I turn out the light. I close my eyes, go to sleep.


----------



## chic (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd take a Taurine capsule. 500 mgs should be enough to provide deep dreamless sleep.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 22, 2015)

I open my front window, the one facing the street, and gently fall off to Slumberland to the sounds of motorcycles blasting past, cars blowing their horns and the various shrieks, yells and curses that make up the white noise of Barney Street ...


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2015)

I have e a CD with humpback whale sounds, and for some reason I find it incredibly relaxing.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2015)

I just put in my ear plug and listen to Coast to coast radio show and it usually puts me right to sleep. Music never worked for me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I turn out the light. I close my eyes, go to sleep.



Me too...  I can't stand any sounds or noises when I'm trying to go to sleep..  I don't know how people need to have the radio or TV on to sleep.   I also have to have it dark.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't listen to sounds either, I read.....read until I've read a whole page without knowing what I've read, then its time to close it down.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2015)

I have to have it dark too. The reason I started listening to the radio is because my wife makes all kinds of weird noises when she sleeps and this tends to drown them out.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2015)

We sleep with a fan going.  Perfect white noise and it helps circulate the air.  Doesn't matter if it's the middle of winter, that fan is going.  We bought a Vornado floor fan sometime early in our marriage and the thing has performed so well over the years.  Great product.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 22, 2015)

I sleep with the fan on, too. The low hum of the air moving helps me sleep.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> ..  I don't know how people need to have the radio or TV on to sleep. ...



QS, I can only speak for myself, but the only reason I can't go to sleep is when something happened that day that bugs me, and keep going over and over it in my mind.  So when the TV or radio is going with talking, not music, I can't process thinking and listening to talking at the same time. Ha!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 22, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> For anyone with a iPad / IPod or similar tablet there are some very good apps on Apple iTunes  to download for relaxing music / tunes very similar to the one you posted , they have quite a few free apps .



thanks for this Kd



Zante said:


> I just think of the words of all the nursery rhymes I know and I find that I have fell asleep before I even get to three or four.



3 or 4 words, or rhymes



AZ Jim said:


> I turn out the light. I close my eyes, go to sleep.



sounds good Jim, peace of mind does that for me, and I usually have that.  I do like to read my fun, mysteries



chic said:


> I'd take a Taurine capsule. 500 mgs should be enough to provide deep dreamless sleep.


 Haven't heard of Taurine, I'll look it up.  I have a gal-friend that has an awful time getting to, and staying asleep



SifuPhil said:


> I open my front window, the one facing the street, and gently fall off to Slumberland to the sounds of motorcycles blasting past, cars blowing their horns and the various shrieks, yells and curses that make up the white noise of Barney Street ...



Ahh, Serenity Lane! 



Butterfly said:


> I have e a CD with humpback whale sounds, and for some reason I find it incredibly relaxing.



Whatever works, and what I've heard on the Discovery Channel, they do sound calming to me as well



Pappy said:


> I just put in my ear plug and listen to Coast to coast radio show and it usually puts me right to sleep. Music never worked for me.



I like the talk too Pappy, in fact lastnight, I listened to an audio of Sherlock Holmes  Although it didn't put me to sleep, it did relax me.  I love the way they talk, and the sounds of the horses on the cobblestone



Jackie22 said:


> I don't listen to sounds either, I read.....read until I've read a whole page without knowing what I've read, then its time to close it down.


  I love to read, that's my fave way to relax.  I find myself going back over things if my mind wanders off, but I eventually reach the end of the book, lol



Pappy said:


> I have to have it dark too. The reason I started listening to the radio is because my wife makes all kinds of weird noises when she sleeps and this tends to drown them out.


LOL, so do you know if you make any strange noises Pappy?  I heard your nose whistles when you sleep, LOL



Bobw235 said:


> We sleep with a fan going.  Perfect white noise and it helps circulate the air.  Doesn't matter if it's the middle of winter, that fan is going.  We bought a Vornado floor fan sometime early in our marriage and the thing has performed so well over the years.  Great product.


  I hear a lot of people use this method.  I like a window open, winter or summer, but like the sounds I hear usually.  Crickets, things like that.  Although since I have developed Tinnitus, it's been a real challenge to overcome the ringing that is now constant  I have overcome it like I say though, just hope it never gets worse.



Shirley said:


> I sleep with the fan on, too. The low hum of the air moving helps me sleep.



May have to try this at some point, seems to work for so many


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm pleased to finally have some explanation for Hubby's sleep habits. He always has the radio or TV on to go to sleep. Even a timer on the TV so he doesn't have to turn it off. I rarely watch TV and only listen to the radio when I'm driving so I didn't understand exactly. It does make me squirrely when he comes home late night from work. I'll wake up to cartoony voices like The Simpsons and want to toss the TV out the window, while hubby is sleeping soundly. The only noise I need is the dog snoring beside me.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Denise. That isn't all that whistles in the night. Lots of sounds below the waist.


----------



## jujube (Sep 22, 2015)

I bought a CD once that was supposed to be the sound of a waterfall in the forest.  All I could think of was OMG THE TOILET IS RUNNING!  So much for that one.  

A fan is my choice of "white noise".  5mg of Valium does wonders if all else fails.  Looking at the inside of my eyelids really helps.....really.


----------

